# Best/worst gyms you guys been to.



## losieloos (Nov 29, 2012)

Would like to know just in case.the best gym I've been to was this small ma nd pa gym you don't see that much now in days with all the big chain gyms invading I now go to a worlds gym that's great. The worst, I thnk it's a good gym but if any of yous been to a L.A fitness you know how packed it gets that's my only issue.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 29, 2012)

man here in northern cali they had a sweet worlds gym. got rid of it. then there was a good dungeon type golds gym that i went to for years that got closed down. now its jus fn 24 hour fitness and hella 19 year old russian kids on tbol only cycles lookin at there abs in the mirror. shoot me in the face. lol


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 29, 2012)

Back in 2004 I got a 2 week trial membership at Worlds in Palm Springs. I've never seen so many jacked up gheys in my life. They were spotting each other from behind and shit. Dudes were looking at me like they were hungry or something. 
Up on the second level, they had a DJ spinning tunes. Fucking weird.
The best gym was in my basement back in Ct. I had everything.


----------



## JAXNY (Nov 29, 2012)

best gym ive ever worked out in as far as hard core bodybuilding, was the gym I first started training in, the old Samsons gym in NY. a lot of the guys competed in that gym. guys like Danny Pilla, Bob Cicherillo came from that gym. ive yet to find anything like it. moved to California thought there would be tons of gyms like that... nope nothing! bunch of 24 hour fitness and LA fitness Puss gyms. only other two gyms that were close are Golds Venice and Club Met-RX Newport beach


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 29, 2012)

North Kansas City community gym.  Had a badass weight room, pool, basketball courts, 1/8mile track, all indoors and never was crowded.  Except the basketball courts but F that gay shit anyway.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 29, 2012)

in yuba city cal. back in the 80's black iron gym, raised dead lift plat form great people, great environment. another good 1 was in bakersfield cal. i would work out their when i was on leave. power lifting gym. guess thats why i lift like i do, i have enjoyed those with chalk dust the most. worst 24 hr fitness sevierville tn. complained if my shoes were dirty or if i made noise when i lifted.


----------



## grind4it (Nov 29, 2012)

Best for me is Crunch on South Beach...all the Miami strippers workout there 

Worst; would be my current gym "Family" is in the name. It sucks balls. Skinny fucks and fat fucks. They have all kinds of stupid rules (no banging weights, no grunting....fucking pussies). They have the best equipment in the little town I live in. Plus it gives me something to bitch about.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 29, 2012)

Dolphins gym in new york city by far the worst gym IV been to.  At times all the dam machines are being used and gym is small as shit.  Id say nysc is the best other then Harbor fitness.


----------



## SAD (Nov 29, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Dolphins gym in new york city by far the worst gym IV been to.  At times all the dam machines are being used and gym is small as shit.  Id say nysc is the best other then Harbor fitness.



The machines were all being used?  Perfect!  That means the free-weights (aka man weights) were available.  I have a friend who likes to be "toned" and works out on the machines.  When guys come into the gym and ask where the pussy is, I point to him.


----------



## SAD (Nov 29, 2012)

Best gym?  Haven't found one yet.

Worst gym?  Every gym I've been to.


----------



## Cashout (Nov 29, 2012)

Best: My gym in my primary house - over the years I've hand picked every piece of equipment and it is perfectly stocked for my needs.

Worst: A gym that will remain nameless in Memphis Tennessee. I was asked to leave for wearing a new, crisp, clean white wife beater during my workout. Apparently it was against the "dress code."


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 29, 2012)

Not even guna reply.


----------



## SAD (Nov 29, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Not even guna reply.



I was just having some fun big guy.  Relax.  Nothing personal.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 29, 2012)

Here in PA, I'm right across town from York Barbell factory/museum/warehouse.  Anyhow we have two Gold's Gyms that are pretty decent.  Last year out in Bumfuk country, I came across a warehouse gym called Vision Fitness/Garage Ink.  It stocked with tires, lifting chains, yokes, ect.  

Worst:  Overwhelmingly would be Planet Fitness.  With there stupid "No Grunt" zone and No free weights L-)


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 29, 2012)

Best gym is the one behind my shop.

Last "great gym" I went to was a bunch of salad tossers trying to act like bad asses.  I went to jail 4 days later.  Fuck em posers.


----------



## PFM (Nov 29, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with the chains themselves, it's a the fucking assholes that wreck a otherwise good place to train. I can make due with a mop handle and water bags, so it's really about the clientele and time of day. Most great gyms are shit from 4-9pm anyway.


----------



## Cashout (Nov 29, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Last "great gym" I went to was a bunch of salad tossers trying to act like bad asses. * I went to jail 4 days later.*  Fuck em posers.



Why? That sounds like a losing proposition.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 30, 2012)

I got into it with one of the "hard core guys" at the gym.  I didnt plan on it, just the way it worked out.


----------



## DF (Nov 30, 2012)

My first gym at 13 was named the Iron Gym in Brockton MA.  It was located in the basement of some kind of warehouse.  It looked like something out of the first rocky movie.  It was damp dark smelly.  I loved it!!! Lol.  A bunch if old school guys lifting old rusty weights & hitting heavy bags.


----------



## PFM (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is a bitch: the closet "gym" to me is good enough, it's the lame ass idiots that come and go. Not that anyone gets in my way but the atmosphere of old hags and fat fucks wasting my oxygen gets to me once in a while.


----------



## g0re (Nov 30, 2012)

PFM said:


> Here is a bitch: the closet "gym" to me is good enough, it's the lame ass idiots that come and go. Not that anyone gets in my way but the atmosphere of old hags and fat fucks wasting my oxygen gets to me once in a while.




Old hags? Why u hatin on yourself?


----------



## cougar (Nov 30, 2012)

In my area, Powershack is pretty nice ,and Worlds use to be, but they were all bought out. But the best is West Side Barbell, there is NO pussy section there.....Only world records.


----------



## username1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Metroflex gym is in my area, where Ronnie Coleman and Branch Warren trained. I went to there other location since it's a little closer to me, and it looks like a serious gym, I'd like to train there some day but, didn't feel like I'm ready for it. Only 170 lbs. right now, and everybody in there was huge! I have never seen people that big before. It's a BB gym obviously. Once I get to at least 200 and so I know for myself that I'm doing everything right, diet, training etc. and want to go to the next level then I will go there. They have BB trainers there, that train people for contests, shows etc.  There's no air conditioning or climate control, it's an open air gym, just had fans everywhere, was heavy metal blasting etc.


----------



## Infantry87 (Dec 1, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Best gym is the one behind my shop.
> 
> Last "great gym" I went to was a bunch of salad tossers trying to act like bad asses.  I went to jail 4 days later.  Fuck em posers.



Sounds like your my kind of guy.
Worst gym: cop baraki barak afghanistan
Making due with concrete blocks and pvc pipes wrapped with razor wire. True story... We came back froma 3day mission, constant fucking fighting with the wonderful nationals there, just to suck down our otis spunkmeyer muffins and powder gatorade with hot ass water. My buddy lays.down on a makeshift wood bench to knock.out some chest with the pvc/wire. All of a sudden the mortar alarm goes off but by the time we heard it, too late. Boom a mortar round lands fucking smack center of our makeshift workout area. The funny thing is it didnt explode. All of us were like wtf? Wasnt so funny then.but now you can catch the irony. Anyways the next day we fortified that bitch better than the damn cop itself


----------



## Rip (Dec 1, 2012)

Planet Fitness is definitely not for us. LOL.
STay away or you'll get the "we dont tolerate bodybuilders" warning. Hahahahaha


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 1, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Sounds like your my kind of guy.
> Worst gym: cop baraki barak afghanistan
> Making due with concrete blocks and pvc pipes wrapped with razor wire. True story... We came back froma 3day mission, constant fucking fighting with the wonderful nationals there, just to suck down our otis spunkmeyer muffins and powder gatorade with hot ass water. My buddy lays.down on a makeshift wood bench to knock.out some chest with the pvc/wire. All of a sudden the mortar alarm goes off but by the time we heard it, too late. Boom a mortar round lands fucking smack center of our makeshift workout area. The funny thing is it didnt explode. All of us were like wtf? Wasnt so funny then.but now you can catch the irony. Anyways the next day we fortified that bitch better than the damn cop itself


welcome home brother


----------



## Infantry87 (Dec 1, 2012)

ken said:


> welcome home brother



Thanks man. Been home for awhile, but since I got out medically, I'm trying to go back with a Security Group. Gotta get this divorce final first, so she can't take anything else


----------



## GYMRATT (Dec 2, 2012)

Worst was in Turkey. 20' x 40' Quonset Hut, like a furnace! Had a barbell, some mismatched dumbells, squat rack, an adjustable bench and various plates. It forced me to alter my normal routines and got me back to the basics like deads, squats,wide grip pull-ups (the single best overall back developer- in my opinion), etc... So it wasn't all bad! Coolest gym was Golds Venice. Was visiting girlfriends parents and had her take me there. Joe Gold was at the door and he said my girl could train but I'd have to wait outside! Off he goes with her and me just standing there going WTF. I looked up and saw Joe peeking around the corner laughing his ass off! I liked him immeadiatley!


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 2, 2012)

GYMRATT said:


> Worst was in Turkey. 20' x 40' Quonset Hut, like a furnace! Had a barbell, some mismatched dumbells, squat rack, an adjustable bench and various plates. It forced me to alter my normal routines and got me back to the basics like deads, squats,wide grip pull-ups (the single best overall back developer- in my opinion), etc... So it wasn't all bad! Coolest gym was Golds Venice. Was visiting girlfriends parents and had her take me there. Joe Gold was at the door and he said my girl could train but I'd have to wait outside! Off he goes with her and me just standing there going WTF. I looked up and saw Joe peeking around the corner laughing his ass off! I liked him immeadiatley!


was this at incilik ??


----------



## GYMRATT (Dec 3, 2012)

Ken... Yes it was at Inserlik(can't remember how to spell it) Adana, Turkey. Were you stationed there?


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 3, 2012)

Worst is the 24hr by my house, at certain times, full of high school harrys


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm out on any gym that has fuckin smith machines and gay shit like that.  but that's just me.


----------

